# Hunters Ed Classes



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Just started looking for info on classes in the Akron-Green, Ohio area.
Didn't see anything in the last couple of Fridays Akron Beacon Journal, havn't checked todays yet.
May have a couple of 16 yearolds interested! 

Steve R


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

I assume your refering to Summit County? If so there are classes schedulded for Aug. 3,4,5, in the city of Norton. The number to call is 330-848-1944, the class limit is 45. There is another session for Aug. 29,30,31, in the city of Akron, that number to call is 1-800-wildlife to register. Hope this helped.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Someone just had a post asking a question like yours. Here is the state link.



> Here is the ODNR link for hunter safety courses. This link will not give you the dates and location. You have to click on the county and a couple other things to get there, but this will be the best place to start.
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/huntered/default.htm


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

The Goodyear club has a few guys that teach the class. We have a meeting this Thursday. I can post the dates that they have the classes after the meeting. They have the classes at the clubhouse out at Wingfoot Lake. I think it's a two day class on a Saturday and Sunday.

Al


----------

